# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Κω (Kos report)

## sylver23

Σε αμμώδη ακτή προσάραξε, πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, και σε απόσταση 0,5 ν.μ. βορειοδυτικά του λιμένα Κω, λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών, το Φ/Γ «AMIRAL AKDENIZ» σημαίας COMOROS, με γενικό φορτίο και πλήρωμα δεκατέσσερις (14) αλλοδαπούς ναυτικούς.
¶μεσα ενεργοποιήθηκαν πλωτό περιπολικό Λ.Σ., καθώς και δύο ρυμουλκά, ενώ από ξηράς προσέτρεξε περιπολικό όχημα Λ.Σ. . 
Από την προσάραξη δεν υπήρξε τραυματισμός, δεν παρατηρήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση ούτε εισροή υδάτων, ενώ συνεχίζονται οι προσπάθειες αποκόλλησης. 
Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή ενημερώθηκε ο Πλοίαρχος του ανωτέρω πλοίου για ισχύουσα απαγόρευση απόπλου, αμέσως μετά την αποκόλληση.

πηγη

----------


## sylver23

Συνέχεια ενημέρωσης : 
Αποκολλήθηκε, μεσημβρινές ώρες χθες, με τη βοήθεια καταδυτικού συνεργείου και του Ρ/Κ «ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ» Ν.Π. 6427, από την θαλάσσια περιοχή 0,5 ν.μ βορειοδυτικά λιμένα Κω, το Φ/Γ «AMIRAL AKDENIZ» σημαίας COMOROS, το οποίο είχε προσαράξει σε αμμώδη ακτή, την 23/01/09. 
Το ανωτέρω πλοίο ρυμουλκήθηκε ασφαλώς σε αγκυροβόλιο της περιοχής ενώ από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή, που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του, μέχρι αποκαταστάσεως της βλάβης και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού εγγράφου διατήρησης της ισχύος των αντίστοιχων κυβερνητικών πιστοποιητικών και πιστοποιητικών κλάσης του πλοίου από τον παρακολουθούντα το πλοίο νηογνώμονα.

πηγη

----------


## kkouz

ΠΟΛΥ ΠΡΑΜΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΜΑΣ.....





ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΥ....

----------


## sea_serenade

Αχχχχ με πληγώνεις kkouz....... αλλά μ΄ αρέσει!!!!!!!!!!!! Στο Πλατάνι είναι το σπίτι σου??????

----------


## esperos

Κως  22  Αυγούστου  2010  συνέχεια...

cos 1.jpg 

cos 2.jpg

cos 3.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

O esperos ξαναχτυπα!!!!! Ευχαριστούμε, καλή αντάμωση!!!

----------


## hspanop

Συνολικά 25 άτομα τραυματίστηκαν -πέντε εκ των οποίων σοβαρά- όταν το  καταμαράν στο οποίο επέβαιναν προσέκρουσε στον προβλήτα της Κω. 
 Στο πλοίο, υπό τουρκική σημαία, επέβαιναν συνολικά 213 άτομα. Στην πλειοψηφία τους οι τραυματίες είναι Βρετανοί. 



http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1867329

----------


## mike_rodos

Eικόνες και Βίντεο

http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=173198&cid=4

----------


## kkouz

Δυστυχώς και στο λιμάνι της Κω είχαμε προβλήματα το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε....

http://aegeanews24.gr/default.asp?id...ils&_id=382000

και μια φωτογραφία μου με τις επικρατούσες συνθήκες εκείνης της ώρας....

----------


## kkouz

Πρώτη άφιξη για την φετινή σεζόν το Golden Iris προερχόμενο από Χάιφα με ενδιάμεσο σταθμό την Ρόδο.

----------


## kkouz

Δεύτερη άφιξη για φέτος σήμερα μεγάλη Δευτέρα........Προερχόμενο από Κωνσταντινούπολη και Μυτιλήνη το Spirit of Adventure

P1240336.jpg

----------


## kkouz

*Χθες 20/05/2013 ο Πρόεδρος  και ο Αντιπρόεδρος του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Κω, μαζί με τον  Αντιδήμαρχο κ. Νικηταρά , στελέχη της Υπηρεσίας και  του Ενιαίου Φορέα  Τουρισμού, επισκέφτηκαν το υπό Κυπριακή σημαία ιστιοφόρο RUNNING ΟΝ  WAVES, Ρώσικης ιδιοκτησίας, το οποίο από τον Ιούνιο και μέχρι τον  Σεπτέμβριο 2013, θα εκτελεί κρουαζιέρες σε έξι Ελληνικά νησιά  (Αστυπάλαια, Σαντορίνη, Πάρος, Δήλος, Μύκονος, Πάτμος) και Μπόντρουμ. Θα  έχει ως λιμάνι αφετηρίας το λιμάνι την Κω και θα επιστρέφει πάλι σΆ  αυτό(home board).
*
*
* *Κατόπιν συντονισμένων  προσπαθειών της Διοίκησης του Δ.Λ.Τ. Κω,  το πλοίο  θα χρησιμοποιεί το  λιμένα της Κω ως  λιμάνι αφετηρίας, για εβδομαδιαίες κρουαζιέρες στο  Αιγαίο όλη την σεζόν του 2013.  
*
*Το ιστιοφόρο αυτό θεωρείται  ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο στο είδος του, με μήκος  64μ. και ύψος καταρτιού 45μ., βύθισμα 3,5μ. και ταχύτητα 18 κόμβων, έχει  18 πολυτελείς καμπίνες για φιλοξενία 45 επιβατών και πλήρωμα 18  ατόμων.  Οι επιβάτες του θα προέρχονται από Ρωσία, Αμερική και Καναδά. 



*
*Γραφείο Τύπου 

*
*Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Κω

πηγη: Νήσος Κως
*

----------


## pantelis2009

Σ' ευχαριστούμε για τα νέα, απο το όμορφο νησί σου. Σαν φαντάρος 79-80 πέρασα υπέροχα. :Fat:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Σ' ευχαριστούμε για τα νέα, απο το όμορφο νησί σου. Σαν φαντάρος 79-80 πέρασα υπέροχα.



Tα χρυσα χρονια πηγες.....

----------


## kkouz

*Ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή  Κω χθες, για περιστατικό προσάραξης του Α/Κ «ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ» Λ. Καλύμνου 1477  στη... θαλάσσια περιοχή «ΑΜΜΟΓΛΩΣΣΑ» της ν. Κω, λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης,  με τρεις (03) επιβαίνοντες καλά στην υγεία τους.
* *
* *¶μεσα προς παροχή συνδρομής  απέπλευσε πλωτό περιπολικό Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. όπου εντόπισε το Α/Κ, το οποίο  είχε αποκολληθεί με ίδια μέσα και κατέπλευσε ασφαλώς στο λιμένα της Κω  ρυμουλκούμενο από το Ρ/Κ «ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ» Ν.Π. 8481.

Από το  Λιμεναρχείο της Κω απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του «ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ» μέχρι  αποκατάστασης της βλάβης και προσκόμισης πιστοποιητικού αξιοπλοΐας.


πηγή: nisoskos.gr
*

----------


## kkouz

images_stories_products_52307a01530ec_img_3211.jpg*

Με απόλυτη επιτυχία πραγματοποιήθηκε η πρόσδεση του, 300 μέτρων, κρουαζιερόπλοιου Costa Mediterranea  χρησιμοποιώντας τους νέους πλωτούς προσκρουστήρες που προμηθεύτηκε το  Δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο Κω.*

*Τόσο ο πλοίαρχος όσο και ο εκπρόσωπος της  εταιρείας στην Κω δήλωσαν ιδιαίτερα ικανοποιημένοι από την επιτυχία του  εγχειρήματος το οποίο αποτελεί προϊόν της στενής συνεργασίας όλων των  εμπλεκόμενων φορέων.

*images_stories_products_52307a140a511_p9110079.jpg images_stories_products_52307a760fab0_p9110075.jpgimages_stories_products_523079f80745c_p9110078.jpg

----------


## kkouz

Ήταν φορτωμένο με  ατσάλι, ξύλο και αυτοκίνητα, ενώ είχε αναχωρήσει από Ρουμανία με  προορισμό Λίβανο και Τουρκία. Δεν υπήρξε κάποιος τραυματισμός και δεν  σημειώθηκε ρύπανση στη θαλάσσια περιοχή.

                                                                                                Σε αμμώδη περιοχή στη θαλάσσια περιοχή  του ακρωτηρίου Αμόγλωσσα της νήσου Κω, προσάραξε το μεσημέρι της  Παρασκευής, το φορτηγό πλοίο «Mercur 1» με σημαία Μολδαβίας. Το πλοίο  ήταν φορτωμένο με ατσάλι, ξύλο και αυτοκίνητα, είχε αναχωρήσει από  Ρουμανία με προορισμό Λίβανο και Τουρκία.
 Από τη σύγκρουση δεν τραυματίστηκε  κανείς από τα 8 μέλη του πληρώματος και δεν σημειώθηκε ρύπανση στη  θαλάσσια περιοχή. Στο σημείο βρίσκεται πλωτό του Λιμενικού Σώματος και  αναμένεται να ξεκινήσουν οι διαδικασίες αποκόλλησής του.

P9136414.JPGP9136416.JPGP9136421.JPG

----------


## Ilias 92

Πρώτη φορά βλέπω τέτοιο φόρτωμα, εντυπωσιακό! Τα αυτοκίνητα είναι Dacia Duster (όποιος έχει εμπειρία από αυτά να μου την πει σε πμ, ενδιαφέρομαι).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σε αμμώδη περιοχή στη θαλάσσια περιοχή  του ακρωτηρίου Αμόγλωσσα της νήσου Κω, προσάραξε το μεσημέρι της  Παρασκευής, το φορτηγό πλοίο «Mercur 1» με σημαία Μολδαβίας. Το πλοίο  ήταν φορτωμένο με ατσάλι, ξύλο και αυτοκίνητα, είχε αναχωρήσει από  Ρουμανία με προορισμό Λίβανο και Τουρκία.
>  Από τη σύγκρουση δεν τραυματίστηκε  κανείς από τα 8 μέλη του πληρώματος και δεν σημειώθηκε ρύπανση στη  θαλάσσια περιοχή. Στο σημείο βρίσκεται πλωτό του Λιμενικού Σώματος και  αναμένεται να ξεκινήσουν οι διαδικασίες αποκόλλησής του.


Το _MERKUR 1_ αποκολλήθηκε χθες το πρωί και παραμένει στα ανοιχτά του λιμανιού της Κω.

----------


## kkouz

*«BODRUM CUP 2013 » : 100 ιστιοπλοϊκά σκάφη την Τετάρτη στην Κω*


Στις 23/10/2013 θα λάβει χώρα στην Κω o ιστιοπλοϊκός αγώνας «BODRUM CUP 2013 » με τη συμμετοχή 100 περίπου ιστιοπλοϊκών σκαφών/gullets στο λιμένα Κω. Αποτελεί  ιδιαίτερη τιμή και δικαίωση των επίπονων προσπαθειών μας η επιλογή της  Κω από μία τόσο σημαντική και διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένη ιστιοπλοϊκή  διοργάνωση για δεύτερη φορά ως σημείο ελλιμενισμού των σκαφών του εν  λόγω αγώνα, αλλά και για πρώτη φορά ως σημείο εισόδου των σκαφών  προερχόμενα από Τουρκία.
Η  αναμενόμενη ημέρα και ώρα άφιξης των σκαφών είναι στις 23/10/2013 στις  12.00 και η αναμενόμενη ημέρα και ώρα αναχώρησής τους είναι στις  24/10/2013 στις 10.00. Την Τετάρτη 23/10/2013 και ώρα 19.00 θα  πραγματοποιηθεί η απονομή των βραβείων του πρώτου μέρους του αγώνα στην  πλατεία ελευθερίας και θα ακολουθήσει μουσικοχορευτική εκδήλωση με  παραδοσιακούς ελληνικούς χωρούς.
Η  διοίκηση της Μαρίνας Κω θα ενισχύει με κάθε τρόπο τέτοιου είδους  ενέργειες, στοχεύοντας στην περαιτέρω τόνωση της τοπικής αγοράς και του  τουρισμού του νησιού μας και στην καθιέρωση της Κω ως θαλάσσιου  προορισμού.


Με εκτίμηση, ΠΑΣΤΡΙΚΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ
 ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΩΝ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΟΣ
 KOS MARINA
 487553_509376679158278_594702938_n.jpg 1375842_509376659158280_1563132186_n.jpg 1377362_509376682491611_480753142_n.jpg

----------


## kkouz

τα σκαριά  που ήρθαν σήμερα ήρθαν με συνοδεία.....
ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο Γιώργο Παπαποστόλου

1401953_10151759312988925_618464914_o.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

ZEINA.J.jpg
*Προσάραξε φορτηγό πλοίο στη Κω*

----------


## pantelis2009

Σοκάρει η εικόνα του νησιού μετά τα φονικά Ρίχτερ
*Κόπηκε στα δύο το λιμάνι, λειτουργικό το αεροδρόμιο, τεράστιες ζημιές σε κτίρια*21/07/201706:3521/07/201708:25  (upd)20
Εκτύπωση





140
SHARES
Facebook
WhatsApp
Facebook Messenger
Twitter






*ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΑΡΘΡΑ*
5*Σεισμολόγοι: Θα ακολουθήσουν μετασεισμοί ίσως και άνω των 6 Ρίχτερ*
25*Κως: Δύο νεκροί, πάνω από εκατό τραυματίες από τα φονικά 6,4 ρίχτερ*




*Στο ανατολικό κομμάτι του νησιού οι περισσότερες ζημιές - Στα γειτονικά νησιά «δένουν» τα πλοία και από εκεί μεταφέρονται στην Κω οι επιβάτες  - Δύτες θα καταδυθούν στο λιμάνι για εκτίμηση της κατάστασης*Tις πληγές της μετρά με το πρώτο φως της ημέρας η *Κως* που από τα ξημερώματα βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπη με μία τραγωδία.

*Ο φονικός σεισμός των 6,4 ρίχτερ που χτύπησε το νησί στη 01:31 ξημερώματα Παρασκευής άφησε πίσω του δύο νεκρούς,* δεκάδες τραυματίες -πέντε εκ των οποίων σοβαρά- αλλά και ανυπολόγιστες ζημιές.

Το λιμάνι του νησιού έχει υποστεί τις περισσότερες με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει τα πλοία και να παραμένει κλειστό. 
Δεν προσέγγισε το λιμάνι της Κω το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο "Blue Star 2", αφού το λιμάνι έχει υποστεί ζημιές λόγω του ισχυρού σεισμού και προς το παρόν έχει τεθεί ανενεργό.
Το πλοίο πραγματοποιούσε το δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά, Σάμο, Κω και Ρόδο. Οι 260 επιβάτες του, που είχαν προορισμό την Κω, αποβιβάστηκαν στην Κάλυμνο και αναμένεται στη συνέχεια να επιβιβαστούν στο φέρι μποτ «Ολυμπιος Ζευς», προκειμένου να τους μεταφέρει στο Μαστηχάρι.

Επίσης, το Βlue Star Paros δεν μπόρεσε και αυτό να προσεγγίσει το νησί και οι 78 επιβάτες για την Κω μεταφέρθηκαν με έκτακτη προσέγγιση του πλοίου στη Νίσυρο και από εκεί αναμένεται να μεταφερθούν με τουριστικό σκάφος στα Καρδάμαινα. Το πλοίο συνέχισε το δρομολόγιό του για Νίσυρο, Τήλο, Σύμη, Ρόδο και Καστελόριζο.

*Κόπηκε στα δύο το λιμάνι
*Υπάρχει ένα μικρότερο λιμάνι στο νησί αλλά αυτό δεν μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει μεγάλα πλοία.

Σύμφωνα με τον υπουργό Υποδομών και Μεταφορών Χρήστο Σπίρτζη το μεσημερι θα φτάσουν στο νησί ειδικοί λιμενολόγοι της Διευθυνσης Λιμενικών Έργων του υπουργείου Υποδομών, για να εκτιμήσουν τις ζημιές. «Το λιμάνι θα αποκατασταθεί σύντομα για να λειτουργήσει και πάλι κανονικά» δήλωσε στην ΕΡΤ ο υπουργός Υποδομών και Μεταφορών Χρήστος Σπίρτζης.

Ο κ. Σπίρτζης μαζί με τον υφυπουργό Ναυτιλίας, Νεκτάριο Σαντορινιό και τον υπουργό Προστασίας του Πολίτη Νίκο Τόσκα βρίσκονται ήδη από νωρίς το πρωί στο νησί.

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, εξετάζεται το ενδεχόμενο, επειδή το νησί δεν έχει δεύτερο λιμάνι, να χρησιμοποιηθούν φερι μποουτ (παντόφλες), προκειμένου να μεταφέρουν επιβάτες και αυτοκίνητα, από και προς την Κω, σε λιμάνια γειτονικών νησιών που είναι προσεγγίσιμα από τα μεγάλα πλοία.

Επίσης εξετάζεται η λύση τα πλοία να δένουν στην Κάλυμνο και από εκεί οι επιβάτες να διακινούνται με άλλα μικρότερα πλοία προς την Κω.

Το αεροδρόμιο μετά από έλεγχο που έγινε στις κτιριακές και λοιπές εγκαταστάσεις κρίθηκε λειτουργικό.

Κλιμάκιο του ΟΑΣΠ θα εκτιμήσει τις ζημιές την ώρα που ακόμη δεν έχει αποκαλυφθεί όλο το μέγεθος της καταστροφής. 

Είναι βέβαιο πως πολλές κατασκευές, ειδικά αυτής μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας, θα έχουν υποστεί μεγάλες ζημιές που πρέπει να καταγραφούν. 

Οι μεγαλύτερες ζημιές καταγράφονται στο ανατολικό τμήμα του νησιού που ήταν και πιο κοντά στο επίκεντρο. 

Όπως αναφέρει εκπρόσωπος της δημοτικής αρχής, τα ξενοδοχεία του νησιού είναι τα περισσότερα καινούργιες κατασκευές και δεν έχουν υποστεί ζημιές.

Η νύχτα πέρασε με τους κατοίκους αλλά και χιλιάδες τουρίστες να βρίσκονται στους δρόμους με τον πανικό «ζωγραφισμένο» στο πρόσωπό τους και τον Εγκέλαδο να δηλώνει «παρών» με πολλές και ισχυρές δονήσεις που ακολούθησαν και θα ακολουθήσουν μετά τα 6,4 Ρίχτερ.*Δύτες θα καταδυθούν στο λιμάνι για εκτίμηση της κατάστασης*Εν τω μεταξύ δύτες αναμένεται να πραγματοποιήσουν κατάδυση στο λιμάνι της Κω προκειμένου από τους αρμόδιους μηχανικούς να υπάρξει μία πρώτη εκτίμηση της κατάστασης μετά τον ισχυρό σεισμό που έπληξε το νησί, τόνισε στο ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ ο υφυπουργός Ναυτιλίας Νεκτάριος Σαντορινιός. Πρόσθεσε ότι από την πρώτη εικόνα, το κρηπίδωμα φαίνεται να είναι εντάξει παρά το γεγονός ότι ένα μεγάλος μέρος του λιμανιού έχει υποστεί καθίζηση.

Στην περίπτωση που το κρηπίδωμα είναι εντάξει θα εξετάσουμε την κατασκευή μίας ράμπας προκειμένου να μπορέσουν να εξυπηρετηθούν τα πλοία της ακτοπλοϊας ανέφερε. 

*Σοκάρουν οι εικόνες* *
ΠΗΓΗ*

----------


## jasonbourne

http://www.aegeanews.gr/featured/939...i-tis-kefalou/

----------


## manoubras 33

Τα σημάδια που άφησε ο σεισμος είναι ορατά με την άφιξη του SF XII. Ο καταπέλτης πέφτει ''στρώνει'' στο επισκευασμένο σημείο οπου έγιναν εργασίες για την εξυπηρέτηση του νησιού.   

DSCN7737.jpg DSCN7741.jpg

----------


## kkouz

Λίγο παλιό το άρθρο αλλά μιας και τον τελευταίο μήνα έχει εγκατασταθεί ο εργολάβος ας το δούμε.... Θα ακολουθήσουν και φώτο από το σημείο.....

https://www.efsyn.gr/oikonomia/ellin...-limani-tis-ko

----------


## kkouz

Ακριβώς τα έργα που θα γίνουν στο λιμάνι


https://www.michanikos-online.gr/υπε...γάλο-έργο-απο/

----------


## kkouz

Εξέλιξη εργασιών

----------


## kkouz

Εξέλιξη εργασιών 

IMG_20190819_193512.jpgIMG_20190819_193603.jpgIMG_20190819_193705.jpgIMG_20190819_193737.jpgIMG_20190819_193843.jpg

----------


## kkouz

IMG_20190819_193850.jpgIMG_20190819_193934.jpgIMG_20190819_193936.jpgIMG_20190819_193948.jpgIMG_20190819_193951.jpg

----------


## kkouz

https://youtu.be/XQMbM8Smq1g

----------


## kkouz

https://www.kosnews24.gr/koinwnika/i...alymnos-dolfin

----------

